# BMWCCA-San Diego Chap. Auto-x (June 26th)



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

Posted on behalf of Dan Tackett:



> Hello Autocrossers:
> 
> Our annual *Runoff Autocross* is coming up in just 3 weeks, on *Sunday, June 26th*! This is when we find out who's *REALLY* the fastest. After one session of practice runs, we'll have 4 timed runs for everybody. The fastest driver in each car class will be eligible for the Runoff, and those lucky drivers will each get 2 timed runs in our secret Runoff car. Now that the capability of everyone's car is factored out, we'll know who is actually the fastest driver. Our Runoff winner will get their name added to the perpetual Rug Cunningham Memorial Trophy plus their own personal trophy. We will also have our usual array of trophies for the top times in each class. It will be another great day full of driving, with as many runs as usual for each driver on this fun and challenging course, even while the Runoff is going on.
> 
> ...


----------

